# ? for you sidexside guys



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i just bought a 2013 polaris ranger 500efi after picking up i went and rode at my deer lease for a lil nit, and the dust coming in the cab was horrible, i figured out where its coming from what do they offer to stop this problem? any advice is appreciated greatly


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If you have a windshield on it take it off, that will stop the dust.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

x2 or wet the roads. lol.. you can't stop dust on dry ars roads. but the windshield off will stop the back draft. also,, what tires are you running? some directionals you can turn around to semi lower the dust but it won't stop it.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a 2012 500. They make a dust shield that comes up from the frame to the back of the seat that will stop that. I never had a problem with the dust until i put my windshield on. My windshield folds out and cracks open so the dust doesn't roll in when i don't want it to. Not sure what it is exactly called but i think they have they on superatv.com. If not google them.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

goggles and dust mask. lol Tail'in,, is it called a dust shield?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

is it the nerf bar that slowing it down, http://www.superatv.com/Polaris-Ranger-400500-Nerf-Bars-P1061C770.aspx


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

ok guys thanks for all the input going to try the windshield trick this weekend, and even see about having a dust shield built for the rear


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

http://ftdcabs.com/polaris-ranger/polaris-ranger-dust-barriers

Found them!!!! These are for full size one but you get the pic. I am gonna make mine


----------

